# Valhalla Distortion



## ylovits (May 23, 2019)

I just finished a a Valhalla Distortion.
It sounds great. Massive gain and multiple option to shape your tone.
Be sure to use reverse log pots for Deep and Presence controls or else it will be really hard to operate.
Here is a picture of my build:





I have one question.
Can i run it with more than 9V? does anyone know?


----------



## overdriver999 (May 27, 2019)

ylovits said:


> I just finished a a Valhalla Distortion.
> It sounds great. Massive gain and multiple option to shape your tone.
> Be sure to use reverse log pots for Deep and Presence controls or else it will be really hard to operate.
> Here is a picture of my build:
> ...


cool...looking good!..i'm working on mine now...and if you're asking if it will run at 18 volts,i'm not sure..i have not seen any documentation saying that it will,so i'd just run it at the standard 9 volts until you find out from a legit source.


----------



## ylovits (May 27, 2019)

In another thread, pedapcb answered to me that it is intended for usage with 12-18V power supply. I tried it at 12V and it worked perfectly.


----------



## binting (May 31, 2019)

Hi where did you purchase your 25k rev log pot? Cant seem to find it where i live? Thanks


----------



## temol (Jun 1, 2019)

You can buy 25k rev log here and here

T.


----------



## binting (Jun 3, 2019)

temol said:


> You can buy 25k rev log here and here
> 
> T.


Thank you


----------

